
I hate almost all software (2011) - tosh
http://tinyclouds.org/rant.html?m=1
======
jonawesomegreen
I get that the point of this rant is that its only user experience that
matters, and I agree with that, but I take issue with the idea of burning
things to the ground and starting again.

Thats not how these things work. Grand re-writes rarely work out in massively
complicated systems. We make incremental improvements as we move towards the
ever shifting goalposts. I think its naive to look at a massively successful
system and think I can rewrite that, make it better and do it in a weekend.
Which is a sentiment I hear all the time. If its that easy then just do it!

Thats not to say things should't be made better, and that user experience
isn't important, it is. But to realistically accomplish those goals working
within the system, and understanding the complexity is necessary.

~~~
klez
I agree that thinking you can redo a whole OS or a browser from scratch in a
weekend is naive (at best), but it's also true that usually you can better
understand a problem after you have some experience seeing how the current
implementation of its solution works.

That is to say, sometimes a rewrite from scratch is sorely needed. I, for one,
would love to see a new operating system rising from the ashes of Unix to make
it better without the historical baggage and some of the idiosyncrasies. And
I'm not necessarily taking about plan 9.

~~~
JustSomeNobody
The problem I have noticed with rewrites is that the people designated as the
"architects" feel they need to design everything in such a way that it can
handle every possible new feature request. They completely don't understand
YAGNI.

So, I have seen several rewrites at several companies completely fail and take
millions of dollars with them.

------
X86BSD
Haha well said! I think about this every freaking day. ZFS is about the only
pice of software I use I don't literally want to grab the author(s) by the
throat and choke them, asking, "Seriously?? you think this tire fire is easy
to understand, configure and debug??!!111oneoneone" ok I get its mostly
written by engineers, but it's used by normal people. Your configuration
syntax makes very little sense, your debug messages are not very clear, and
documentation on average sucks, exceptions being BSD documentation and their
man pages.

------
fouc
When I see something like this, I usually end up thinking about how nice it
would be to have only one layer of code between the machine and humans, such
as a programming language that can also be the operating system (lisp, forth,
erlang, etc)

------
PaulHoule
Try using an operating system from a company that has money to spend on adding
complexity!

------
amelius
Writing bug-free code is considered one of the holy grails of computer
science.

------
jasonkostempski
Developers are users too.

